# [Dallas/Kaufman, Tx]  Looking for a group.



## Erdrix (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm looking for a 3.5/4th D&D or a nWOD group.  I'm available Mon-Thurs in the evenings.  I'm willing to play or run a game, just need a place to do it.  

I've played/DMed 3.5 but have only read the books for 4e and WoD. 


Daniel


----------



## Erdrix (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks like I have a group forming for Thursday evenings in Irving. We still need 1-2 more people. As of right now we haven't decided on a game, but we are looking at 4e, Dark Heresy or CoC. If interested send me an email to erdrix@hotmail.com


----------



## Erdrix (Apr 16, 2009)

We have settled on Dark Heresy and we can still use one more person.  Again it will be in Irving off of 114 or if you want to host we can move it there.  

All of use are new to the setting, so if you've never played it, this is a good time to join while we are all learning it.  Drop me a line at the address above.


----------

